# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Concrete base without a mixer

## doarules

Hi Guys 
I'm looking at doing a concrete base for a shed. 
I'm not very experienced so wanted to know if it was possible to cheat and using concrete pavers from bunnings to do most of the base and then fill in the gaps and between pavers with mixed concrete to join them ? 
Can I also 
1. Concrete in batches or does it have to be in one go ?
2. Anyway to add a steal mesh across the top or under the pavers for extra strength, or is that pointless ?

----------


## Bros

A garden shed yes any bigger no, you have not said the size of the shed and what you want to do with it.

----------


## r3nov8or

Easier and less mess and fuss (but probably somewhat more expensive) to do it all with those large concrete pavers

----------


## joynz

Are you wanting to screw the uprights for the shed into the pavers or are the pavers just going to be the floor? 
I have 2 sheds.  One has the supports concreted into the concrete slab. 
The other one is a standard screw together shed (3x 2.5m) that I laid pavers in afterwards to form a base.

----------


## doarules

i'm thinkin 1metre deep by 4metres long

----------


## doarules

> A garden shed yes any bigger no, you have not said the size of the shed and what you want to do with it.

  1metre deep by 4metres long

----------

